# Busco símbolos de finunciales para Eagle 4.14



## naki3000 (Oct 15, 2006)

A ver quien me puede dar esos símbolos. Gracias


----------



## teseo (Oct 18, 2006)

No se lo que son finunciales, si te refieres a fiduciales, hay una libreria special pad, que puedes utilizarlos, pero puedes utilizar cualquier pad que crees tu, (mejor cuanto mas pequeño) .

Saludos


----------



## naki3000 (Oct 19, 2006)

gracias, eso era lo que buscaba


----------

